# 93 CIVIC what wires will fit?



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

my freind is looking to put some 13's on his civic its allready lowered, will 13x7 fit? with the 155/80/13 tires? they will be standards of course.

here is a pic of the civic that they will be going on... he will only have about $600 to work with for wheels/tires will he ba able to get a set? just chrome?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 23 2008, 08:30 AM~10484432
> *my freind is looking to put some 13's on his civic its allready lowered, will 13x7 fit? with the 155/80/13 tires?  they will be standards of course.
> 
> here is a pic of the civic that they will be going on... he will only have about $600 to work with for wheels/tires  will he ba able to get a set? just chrome?
> ...


YOU WILL Have to either shave the caliper bracket or cut it completly off to fit ....but it will work ....13x7 std with 155's will actulllay tuck .....you will have to roll the rear fenders and the frt will have the top fender liner bracket bent back to clear


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

They will fit however the tire will be real close to the fender with standards. Try using FWD ones. Unless he is stuck with the idea of using just 13s, try some bigger wheels on that civic. Go with some 17s FWD. It will look better.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

he wants 13's for sure, the fenders are allready rolled, plus you see what kind of money hes working with I highly dought that he can get FWD wired for that kind of money.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

You should NOT shave or cut-off anything! You do not even need spacers!

I use to OWN the exact same car (93' Civic), which I bought brand NEW in 1993. Two weeks after I bought it; I went to Discount Tire and ordered a set of 13 x 7 reverse offset 56 spoke Roadsters. I did not have to grind or cut anything to make them fit. They stuck out 4.5 inches. I got a shit load of tickets for no fender flares or mudd flaps, so I got rid of them after a year. 

I took them off and bought 13 x 7 standards, which still stuck out about 1 inch. I never had to grind or cut anything. I still got tickets, so I bought a 3rd set a few years later.

13 x 5.5 standards, which stuck out around 1/4 inch, ONLY if you run a Pirelli Tire (Square sidewall). If you mount them on BF Goodrich 13" tire; they have a rounded side wall, which the wheels TEND TO LOOK more even with the fender.

They no longer make 13" Pirelli Tires, but they use to be very popular in the early 90's, because people wanted their wheels to stick out as far as possible. We even use to stack 1/4" spacers with a 13x7 reverse offset to get them out farther. 

The adapter size for that car is 4 and 100 or 4 lugg universal.

Take a look at my Honda on my post picture. It is a 90' Prelude, which uses the EXACT SAME TRANSAXEL and CV Joints as a 93' Civic. Your transaxel determines how far in/out your wheels are going to sit.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10484432
> *my freind is looking to put some 13's on his civic its allready lowered, will 13x7 fit? with the 155/80/13 tires?  they will be standards of course.
> 
> here is a pic of the civic that they will be going on... he will only have about $600 to work with for wheels/tires  will he ba able to get a set? just chrome?
> ...


*13X7 Standards and 13X5.5 Standards will fit without any cutting or grinding...

Here's a pic of an Accord I built in 1995...*


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

OK so I know what will fit now, Any wheel guys give me a price on all chrome 2 bar 13x7 standards w/155/80/13's shipped to 31620 (south ga)?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 24 2008, 08:58 AM~10491864
> *OK so I know what will fit now,  Any wheel guys give me a price on all chrome 2 bar 13x7 standards w/155/80/13's shipped to 31620 (south ga)?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NOT TRYING TO SAY I KNOW IT ALL .BUT K/O WIRE WHEELS WILL HAVE TO HAVE THE ABOVE BRACKET MODIFIED ...IF NOT YOU WOULD HAVE TO USE A BIG SPACER TO MAKE IT CLEAR AND THAT WOULD MAKE THE WHEELS STICK OUT EVEN FURTHER ....I HAVE HAD WIRES ON MY 96 CIVIC AND 2000 INTEGRA AND BOTH CARS I HAD TO GRIND THAT BRACKET DOWN ...I KNOW FOR A FACT THE BRAKES ARE LIKE THE INTEGRAS .....ACCORDS ARE DIFFERENT THERE BRAKES ARE BIGGER AND ALL OF THIS IS NOT NECCESARY 

JUST TRYING TO HELP 
D-CHEEZE


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I knew I was going to have to modifie something, thanx for the heads up homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 24 2008, 12:56 PM~10494679
> *I knew I was going to have to modifie something, thanx for the heads up homie.
> *


anytime .....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 24 2008, 08:12 AM~10492229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Honda has changed rotor, brake caliper, bracket, tire, and wheel size over the years. The MOST NOTICABLE CHANGE came in 1992-1999 for ANY Honda Accord or Prelude, which had either a V-6 or V-Tec Motor. If you bought a car, which had either motor; your car came STOCK with larger rotors, brakes, brackets, tires, and wheels (16.5"). Honda did this to accomodate the LARGER horsepower/torque for those specific motors. They also came with a larger trans-axel housing, and cv joints and boots.

1984-1987 changed
1988-1991 changed
1992-1999 changed

He is trying to put them on a 1993 Honda Civic, which came with 13" wheels stock. Even if he had the "SI" model; it was nothing more than an option package for PW. DL, alloy wheels (same size), moonroof, etc. Honda eliminated the "S" model from production and went to all models "SI" and the NEW upgrade became the "SI with V-Tec Engine". Then you would get the larger wheels etc (16.5"). The made the complete change in 1997 for ALL Hondas.

D-Cheeze had his wheels on a 1996 Accord (larger) and a 2000 Integra (everything changed by then, and he probably had a V-Tec). D-Cheeze is right; for those year's you NEED spacer's.

BUT for a 1993 stock Honda Civic Hatchback you don't. Feel free to contact me at South Tacoma Honda in Tacoma, Washington. I have been the part's Manager there since 1994. I have all the books and I would be happy to fax you a diagram.


----------

